# Partitionen einrichten ohne fdisk

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich hab etwas Angst davor die Linux Partitionen mit fdisk zu machen, weil 

ich eventuell mein Windows so zerstöre, deshalb wollte ich mal Fragen ob 

ich die Partitionen  schon vor der Installation mit Partition Magic einrichten 

kann, oder ob es da irgentwelche Probleme gibt ?

Noch was hab mir die Anleitung ja gut durchgelesen, 

soll ich wirklich 2 * RAM als Swap benutzen das wären 

bei mir 1024 MB Swap ???

oder was heist ist ab Kernel 2.4.10 nicht mehr nötig ???

Bringt das was oder ist das nur Plattenverschwendung ?

----------

## Deever

Hi!

Also zu meiner person:

PM hat mir mal die partition table zerschossen, deshalb sag ich dir: fdisk!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aber kannst ja mal mit PM die windowspartition(en) einrichten, und dann mit fdisk die linuxens...

 *Quote:*   

> soll ich wirklich 2 * RAM als Swap benutzen

 

Also da hör ich alles!! Dass diese regel nach wie vor gilt _und_ dass sie veraltet ist. Kommt halt auch auf dich an. Wenn du öfters mal nen programm stehen lässt und was anderes machst, empfielt sich viel swap, wenn du eh immer nur ein proggie laufen lässt, bringt viel swap afaik gar nets.

----------

## kannX

Da muss ich zustimmen, nimm lieber fdisk.

Falls du aber trotzdem PM nimmst formatiere dann wenigstens die Partitionen mit den Linuxbordmitteln (->siehe Installationsanleitung).

Was den Swap angeht: bei 512MB Ram dürften 256MB oder 512MB Swap völlig aussreichen. Falls du doch mehr Swap nehmen willst teile ihn dann aber auf mehrere physikalisch getrennte Platten auf, sonst hast du am Ende einen gegenteiligen Effeckt.

----------

## mglauche

Die 2x ram = swap regel bei 2.4 kommt aus performance gründen. wenn die VM weniger als 2x RAM als swap hat, ist die performance nicht "optimal"  :Wink: 

AAAAaaaaaber ... das ganze trifft nur zu, wenn dein system wirklich "swappt", d.h. das das swapfile laufend im betrieb ist.

Bei 512 MB solltest du das eigenlich NIE erleben  :Wink: 

(ausser du kompilierst KDE -j5 oder so, g++ ist ein enormer speicherfresser, besonders bei KDE)

Meine Desktopmaschine hat meistens so ca. 180-250 MB in use, der rest ist für cache, darin sind KDE, evolution, mozilla, etc ...

----------

## thor

hallo

zur swap noch ganz kurz: 

ich hab 384 mb ram und die swap ist ~ +10% (410 mb)

der ram ist regelmässig voll und ausgelagert wird im normalbetrieb sogut wie garnicht. 

wenn ich mit gimp arbeite, teilweise mit bildern um die 60 mb, wird auch mal die swap angekratzt. (~ ½ voll)

mozilla ist ein speicherfresser, (cache liegt im tmpfs (shm)), besonders bei mehreren instanzen (ausser du deaktivierst den cache auf hd) 

und wenn du zusätzlich vmware benutzt, kann auch mal die swap fast voll werden ... ich hab selbst dann immernoch ein stabil laufendes system 

also je nach gusto und bevorzugten anwendungen. 

nur so als anhaltspunkt ... 

schönen sonntag, th.

btw: ich hab selten ein so stabiles linux gehabt wie mit gentoo, imo kann da redhat und (besonders) suse einpacken ... *g*

edit: ich würde auch fdisk anraten, ...

----------

